# Hard rhino?



## Pinkbear (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried their products?

They sell bulk supplements

I want to try their creatine, bcaa and protien


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Never heard of them. I just go with whoever has the cheapest decent tasting protein powder, cheapest creatine mono, and don't see a reason for most to use BCCAs so I spend my money elsewhere in regards to that.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 22, 2014)

Now doc Cteatine Mono should have the Creapure stamp on it. Meaning that it's the purist quality creatine available. Not that Chinese crap that just bloats you and gives you cramps.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Now doc Cteatine Mono should have the Creapure stamp on it. Meaning that it's the purist quality creatine available. Not that Chinese crap that just bloats you and gives you cramps.



I'm one of the lucky ones, my weight goes up a bit for sure on creatine but I don't look or feel bloated at all. Last tub I bought was ON (on sale). I need to pick some up in a couple weeks or so anyway so I'll look into Creapure if it gets your seal. Where do you get it from?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.hardrhino.com


----------



## Seeker (Jan 22, 2014)

Many brands have the creapure seal. It's not one specific company. The creapure seal means that the creatine was manufactured in Germany which is Known for producing the highest quality creatine. ON might use creapure creatine. Check the tub or the ingredient listing.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup, just checked ON does use creapure creatine so your good to go


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jan 22, 2014)

I've ordered a decent amount of their products from amazon. Cheap prices and all raw powders. You will need a mg scale to measure out doses.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 22, 2014)

I may just stick with costco brand shit lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jan 22, 2014)

It's real simple.
And cost worthy in the long run.


----------

